# Check Engine Light



## Guest (Jul 25, 2002)

i have 1996 200sx SE. The dealer recently told me that the check engine light was on because I needed a 550.00 clutch. Now the clutch is heavy, and it engages very close off the floorboard, but aren't there simple adjustments that can help this? The clutch is not slipping out of gear./

Also can the Clutch turn the check engine light on? I know that this year and model has been known to have problems with the light, but I want to know if the dealer was bullshitting me.


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

i doubt that the clutch caused the check engine light to turn on...my whole damn tranny and clutch went out and the check engine light never came on...the bitch broke and it still didnt cut on.............seeing as how we are on this subject.....i replaced my air box wit a cone filter and disconnected the air temp sensor...what i need to do to get it to cut back off...willl reseting the computer fix that???


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

About your clutch, when I got mine replaced (and it is still liked this) it engaged way to close to the floor, so I replaced my clutch cable, ($25 from the dealer, took me 20 minutes to change) and it was *better* but it still feels too close.

Also, if I really hit it hard (drive it hard) like when I shift into 2nd the clutch kind of 'pops' or 'clicks' as I'm letting go of it... strange..


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

The clutch has nothing to do with the engine light. You may have a bad sensor on you intake or your o2 sensor may be bad



Slammed SE-R


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*$tealers*

I really hope Nissan dealer didn't say that. Don't let your $tealership steal your $$$. Overlooked is right. Clutch has nothing to do with Check Engine light. You just have to adjust the clutch cable. That's it. 

Read this and this will tell you how to adjust your clutch. This is pretty straight forward.

http://www.se-r.net/transaxle_clutch/adjust.html

If your Check engine light is on, that means something other than Clutch is faulty. You can also read your ECU code by accesing the ECU. Read this and you can do it yourself. Dealer can charge you $50 just for checking the ECU code.

http://www.sentra.net/tech/ecu.php?

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2002)

*The check engine light is for speed sensor*

thanks to all your help with the engine light. I pulled the unit out, checked the light, and got the code. it is a 0104. that is a speed sensor issue I believe. any ideas how to fix such a problem.?

thanks again for your help.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*VSS (Vheicle Speed Sensor) check*

B14 comes with electrical VSS. It's located on the transmission. To check the sensor, unplug the electrical connector near the sensor, and Use the AC scale. It should read approx. 250 ohms.
If you are seeing the incorrect number, sensor is probablly bad.
You can take off the VSS and check the voltage before you replace it to new sensor. Get a manual and it should tell you how to do it step by step. (it should not be too difficult)
New sensor could be very expensive from the dealer, so if you are getting the VSS from junk yard. Make sure you get it off from B14 (95~99). Because B13 tranny (i believe) came with mechanical sensor instead of electrical sensor.


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

yea what he said the vehicle speed sensor...yea buddy.....that should do it....but yea can i juss reset my ecu and the light go off???? or will it keep coming on?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2002)

if you don't fix the problem that the ecu diagnoses, the light will eventually come back on


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

ok cause i juss removed the air temp gauge.... if i were to get an injen cold air intake would there be a place for me to hook it back up or what am i gonna have to do for that ?????

casey


----------



## wickedsr20de (Apr 30, 2002)

Yolu can just tie it down and leave it hanging out of the wa but close to your filter element. Or you can drill it in which my friend did.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

i have my temp sensor tucked inside the filter. I have a pop charger and i dont want it dangling. It should get a more accurate reading anyways inside.


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

ok i will hook it back up and try to get it inside the filter some how...thanx fellas after i do that i need to reset the ecu and see if it still comes on??


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2002)

I had another question...sometimes while declerating in second gear....if I hit the clutch the rpms will drop so low that the car nearly stalls....this only happens in second gear. any ideas? thanks again for the help with the check engine light.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

$550 for an OEM clutch?? You can buy a better aftermarket clutch from ACT or another company for less money. Just tell them thanks for the advice and tell them you forgot your money at home.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2002)

no problem...trust me I have no intentions of paying a dealer that much.....I also have no intentions of ever going back to get a check engine light read for 75 thanks to the help I got from you guys.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

hey carbonblack200......
man you really know your shit.. on behalf of all of us sentra/200 owners i would just like to say thanks for trying to help so many of us on questions.. we really apreciate the time you donate for free to us.. some people i dont think notice just how many questions you answer people.. and i wanna say thanks.. do you have an email address? i would like to ask you personally when ever i run into a problem with my 99 GXE. again thanks  travis


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*I'm shareing my experience.*

Sorry about going offtopic Evan, but let me share my experience here.

Thanks 1999GXE1.6 for nice comment. When first i bought my 200SX 5 years ago, i knew nothing about it. Believe me or not, i didn't even know how to change engine oil. Of course I knew nothing about what intake, exhaust, suspension upgrade would do to the car. I really didn't have a clue about it. But I knew for sure, my car was extremely slow and i had to do solve that problem. I could have bought a faster car to slove this problem quickly, but i'm a typical poor college student, so that was not a option.
That's the whole reason I got into car stuff. I was asking people how to make my car faster like a little child. Qusetion Question and more Questions. I went to local shops to bug those people all the time. Get one modification done, and my car is not any faster... Then I ask more questions, find out the problem, fix it, then i get better results and happy. That's how I learned about cars. I really wish I could use my brain for something else (like school things) though.. Now my car is getting older and falling apart. I don't have money to take it to the shop to fix every time my car gets sick, so I try to do things by myself. Another "learning" about cars. 
I have liked cars my whole life, but what I really start to learn stuff was after I bought my POS 1.6L. I always talk trash about my car, but I probablly didn't learn much if I had a perfect car. Maybe i should respect my car more.. Maybe I'm gonna give my car a big hug right now. nah, good car wash. 

Anyways, i am still learning a lot of stuff. I still don't know a lot of things. This forum is like the perfect place to exchange info. I've seen people had same problems i had... Some people were asking same questions I was asking 5 years ago. When I see posts like that, I really like to help them out. I have fun exchanging information with you folks. I'm not a Nissan information guy or anything.. I'm just like you are. 
I was having a hard time reading/writing English because I'm not a native English speaker (I'm from Japan, not Holland..lol!)... This is a good place to practice my English writing/reading too. 

Anyways, if you'd like to e-mail me, you're welcome to just click on "e-mail" icon under my post, or PM me anytime.

Happy modding & Enjoy the Ride.


----------



## nis200sx (Oct 13, 2009)

where can i find a cat back exhaust for my 98 200sx 1.6l?


----------



## nis200sx (Oct 13, 2009)

will the se-r 2.0 cat back bolt up and have same bends for the car?


----------

